# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Ring Always Home Cam, flying drone camera, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Ring Always Home Cam! Everything new about the flying camera drone

Sep 28, 2021




> At Amazon's fall event, the company provides an update on its Ring Always Home Cam device. Watch the latest teaser footage for it.


"Always Home Cam: Amazon's flying Ring drone might be tricky to get your hands on"
Are you going to request an invitation?

by David Priest 
September 28, 2021

----------

